# blue buffalo vs canidae



## edithgms (Sep 3, 2008)

hi I was wondering if I should swith my 5 month old pits dog food, he's currently eating blue buffalo chicken & brown rice, I was thinking of changing him to canidae because canidae is 10 dollars cheaper & 5 more pounds per bag. Would anyone recommend the switch or stay as it is? Canidae is rated 5 stars to blue buffalo's 4 stars. I would also like input about canidae since their formula changed. Thanks.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i have never used canidae but i have heard they changed their formula and alot of people's dogs reacted poorly to the change very soft stools that never firmed. have you looked into innova?


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

i feed blue buffalo right now, and my dogs does very well on it. Im sure canidae is good food too i guess it just depends if you want more for less


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I haven't fed Blue Buffalo, however, I use to feed Canidae, and when they made the new formula my dog had soft stools, which were a pain to pick up. I went through a whole 35 lb. of it and his stools didn't get better. I switched him to Nature's Variety, and his stools got solid within 2 days. So my suggestion would be to stay with Blue Buffalo. 

In addition, before the new formula Canidae's food was dark and had a certain smell, almost like vitamins, and when I bought the new formula, I could see a difference in the appearance alone, it was light brown, and then when I smelled it I thought to myself "Did I buy a bag of Iams dog food?" it smelled just like Iams. In turn, when I opened the Nature's Variety bag it resembled the o.g. Canidae smell and all. 

I ended up going with Innova now, it's pricey but well worth it.


----------



## edithgms (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks for all the input i think i'll just leave him on blue buffalo since he's doing great on it why change. thanks for the help


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Only thing I can think of, is if Blue Buffalo were to change something, or if they were to be involved in a food recall, it's always good to have plan B ready, ya know?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i feed blue wilderness and evo is my plan b  i use evo small bites as training treats for my boy right now so hes already used to it also


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

we feed blue buffalo as of last week.... It rocks!
I already see a huge difference in their look, their attitude, their coats, and their stool. I'll stand behind blue buffalo until they get crazy and change their formula


----------



## edithgms (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks for all the input i'm sticking with blue buffalo and start looking into some plan b in case something were to happen. thanks for the help.


----------



## Bigspice (Jan 1, 2009)

I bought a bag of Blue Buffalo for Anubis a month ago and he would leave it until he was really hungry. I tried hiding treats in the bowl but after a while he just didn't go for it anymore. A week ago I got him a bag of Canidae ALS dry food and canned food, I mix them together for him. Now he jumps up and comes running whenever he hears the bag of food rustling. Everyday this past week he has licked the bowl clean and wants more! As far as the price I just order it from Petfooddirect and I get the 15 lbs. bag with a case of canned food, for just ten dollars more then the largest size bag of Blue Buff.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

did you mix the blue the same way you do with canidae?


----------



## Bigspice (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea I did, he would be lack luster about eating and then not eat at all. Which is ashamed because Blue Buff is excellent.


----------

